# Blyxa Japonica flower



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I was doing a major tank overhaul recently. I left the blyxa floating on the top and a day or so later, they started sending up flowers. Here is a macro shot

Canon XT, 100mm f/2.8

Full frame (shrunk)









Full crop


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice macro Tony! What lens did you shoot that with? DOH, never mind.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Kinda looks like shimmery crystals. Pretty neat. I wish I had a camera to take good macros like that. 

-John N.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice shots, Tony. Had some blooming on me awhile back when I had some blooming, but never got around to photographing them.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's a beautiful flower! I got lazy after the Blyxa kept uprooting itself from the substrate and I let it float, soon enough it sent up a similar flower. 

Great macro though! The crystal lattice looks amazing! Let's see if it develops into a Blyxa seed.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice, Gomer!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was told once that blyxa japonica never flowers, and that many people have had it for many months and never seen a single flower. However I knew that it did or did not when I first experienced my blyxa flowering, now this plant does trulely flower.

Great photos Gomer!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice pictures. I have never got mine to flower. It grows like crazy but won't produce flowers even if I let a few plants float for 5 days under high lighting. Congrats.

Mike


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

They uproot themselves???


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

rusticitas said:


> They uproot themselves???


Over a long period of time, Blyxa japonica is said to be boyant, therefore once it produces massive roots it will slowly start floating becuase the substrate is unable to hold down all the roots it grows.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats pretty cool. Nice photos. I might try floating some blyxa in the future just to see if I can grow a flower or two.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Over a long period of time, Blyxa japonica is said to be boyant, therefore once it produces massive roots it will slowly start floating becuase the substrate is unable to hold down all the roots it grows.


That's very interesting. Might have to give B. japonica a try!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

That is a wonderful pic.:faint: Mine just flowered also, I got some pics but after seeing yours, I'm glad I didn't post mine.
All my Blyxa are floating. 
I can't keep the damn things down. 
I thought it was the fish pulling them up, but after trying in different tanks with different fish, they end up floating within a weeks time!
It's been added to my list of easy plants I can't grow.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Beautiful shots Gomer. Mine flower underwater too, although they never open up as nicely as that

Sorry to hijack, please forgive. I link to this photo to show the submerged versoin of B japonica flowers, not to show of my rather shoddy photography.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

That is a superb pic! That's definitely an interesting plant.


----------

